# How many yards of fur would I need for one fursuit head?



## =Roygbiv= (Oct 31, 2018)

I would like to make a partial suit in the future, but I don't know how much fur I would need for the head.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Nov 3, 2018)

Well, 1 yard of the primary and 1 yard of secondary will do for the head. You might have enough to make some paws and maybe a tail.


----------



## =Roygbiv= (Nov 4, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> Well, 1 yard of the primary and 1 yard of secondary will do for the head. You might have enough to make some paws and maybe a tail.


Oh okay thank you very much :^]


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Nov 4, 2018)

I just looked this up, but 2 yards of your primary color if you only have 1 color in your suit!


----------



## Keefur (Nov 13, 2018)

As Fursuitsandmore said, about a yard or two.  You can sometimes order half yard swatches for accent colors.  I think I'm Stuffed Furs will do this.  It's great if you need accent colors and such.  I'm a big fan of getting decent fur, because it is what everyone will see when you get your suit.  You might have the best, cutest suit in the world, but if it looks like it has the mange, it all goes for naught.


----------



## GlitchDesignsFA (Dec 5, 2018)

In my sadly limited experience, it varies. Large heads take more than smaller ones, and while yes about 2 yards total is a good estimate, I'd add an extra half yard just in case per color. I also would like to point out that some ear types, such as lop style (I made a lop rabbit head as an early try) can take about 1.5 yards EACH. I'd still recommend getting the extra anyways, as it lets you have some material left over that is a guaranteed match if the fabric needs a patch or you run short. I do this for most items I make.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Dec 8, 2018)

GlitchDesignsFA said:


> , such as lop style (I made a lop rabbit head as an early try) can take about 1.5 yards EACH.


It actually took that much fur? My second head, a lop ear, took the usual amount of fur for each ear. Were they really long?


----------

